# من أهم العلوم القادمة التي تحاول الدول السيطره عليها لتكون رائدة في هذا المجال



## م عبدالرزاق (7 نوفمبر 2008)

من أهم العلوم القادمة التي تحاول الدول السيطره عليها لتكون رائدة في هذا المجال 

*
تساهم في عمليات تكوين عظام صناعيه وكتابة شفرات الجينات البشريه.
مفهوم خلايا النانو يحتاج مزيد من الايضاح برغم أختصار كل قصة البحث الطبي في سطور معدوده، فخلايا النانو نمط من التقنيه ظل حبيس مجالات لا علاقه لها بالطب لسنوات . يقول عنها أحد العلماء المتخصصين في الولايات المتحده الامريكيه "Edwon Thomas "
: النانو شئ مهول وذو فوائد عظيمه للبشريه في المجتمعات والاقتصاد وغيرها فهو علم مستقل ويقع في الاهميه في موضع مواز للكهرباء والترانزستور والانترنت والمضادات الحيويه . والعلماء بحاجه الى فهم اوسع وأدق لفهم هذه التقنيه والمجالات التي تفيد فيها او تستخدم من خلالها. وميزانية ابحاثها تجاوزت مليار دولار هذا العام 2005 م.

ويصف البروفسور النانو بأنه عالم نجهل عنه الكثير يقع بين مستوى الماده على هيئة ذرة لا تلمس ولا ترى وبين مستوى الماده على هيئة كتله ملموسه ومرئيه .فتكون خلايا النانو من ماده ما يجعلها تملك من الخصائص وتتفاعل بطريقه مغايره لما تقوم به الكتله مرئيه وملموسه لنفس الماده ، عند مستوى النانو تكون الماده أقوى وأخف وأكثر قدره على الذوبان في الماء وأقدر على مقاومة تأثير الحراره وأكثر قابليه لتوصيل الحراره، ويستطرد شارحا: خلية نانو من الذهب مثلا ليس لها اللون الذهبي بل أطياف من الوان شتى تختلف كلما زادت كتلة الخليه وما يستخدمه مثلا صانعوا الزجاج لاعطائه الوانا مختلفه دون علم منهم هي بتقنية النانو.

تقنية النانو هي مجال في البحث يعنى بصنع الاشياء في مستوى الذره والجزيئات . فالنانو هو جزء من المليار من المتر، وقطر شعره الانسان هي 80000 نانوميتريه.عند هذا المستوى من التقنيه فأن جميع القوانين الفيزيائيه والكيميائيه العاديه لا يبقى لها وجود، فعلى سبيل المثال أنابيب نانو الكربون أقوى 100 مره من الفولاذ وأخف ست مرات منها ، ولذا تتميز هذه التقنيه في مجالات استخدامها البشري بأن الشئ المصنوع منها أصغر وأرخص وأخف على أداء الوظائف المناطه به.

وتتوقع المؤسسة القوميه للعلوم في الولايات المتحده الامريكيه أن يبلغ حجم سوق هذه التقنيه خلا الخمسة عشر عاما القادمه تريليون دولار.

الفوائد الصحيه والطبيه لتقنية النانو لا حصر لها اليوم وستشهد نموا مضطردا لا يمكن لنا وصفه، فأبحاث علاج السرطان والبحث الدقيق عن وجود خلاياه بما يحل محل كل وسائل العلاج والفحوصات الطبيه المتوفره اليوم لذلك. والأبحاث التي نشرت بداية هذا العام عن دور هذه التقنيه في التعامل مع الملاريا وتأثر مرونة خلايا الدم الحمراء تضع أسس دور رائد لها في فهم الامراض المعديه وعلاجها. الدراسات في الشهر الماضي وقبله عن دور هذه التقنيه في صنع سيراميك للعظام بدرجه متناهيه في النعومه والصلابه تبشر بشئ كثير في مجال استبدال المفاصل وتطور تقنيتها اضافة الى صناعة العظم. الدراسات التي صدرت هذا الشهر تسلط مزيدا من الضوء على فائدة تقنية النانو في كتابة شفرات الجينات داخل " DNA "
بما يسهل ويوفر المال لفحصه ، واستخدام هذه التقنيه كما ظهر في بحث خاص يسخرها للاستفاده من بول الانسان في صنع بطاريات طويلة العمر كما نشرته مجلة " آليات الهندسه الدقيقه" للدكتور " Kay Bang Lee " من مؤسسة ابحاث النانو الكيميائيه الحيويه في سنغافوره . الباحثون من اسبانيا يتحدثون عن طريقه جديد يستخدمها الاطباء في الكشف عن خلايا سرطانيه بسرعه وخاصه سرطان الثدي كما تقول " Lora " مديرة المركز القومي للاليكترونيات الدقيقه بأسبانيا من خلال هذه التقنيه . والابحاث ذكرت عن دور هذه التقنيه في صنع الاجهزه الطبيه المستخدمه في غرفة العمليات والعناية المركزه لتسليط ضوء ساطع للتعقيم والقضاء على الاحياء المجهريه وتقليل عدوى انتقال الجراثيم الى المرضى كما طرح في مؤتمر النانو بولاية اريغون الامريكيه ، الدكتور " Bross Ghebnus " وضع الفكره بأن يوضع طبقه رقيقه على مستوى النانو من الفضه فوق أسطح الادوات الطبيه لا يعطي مجال للميكروبات للألتصاق عليها وهو مايتم اول مره في العالم وهو أول الخطوات التصحيحه للحد من عدوى المستشفيات على حد قوله .

تقنية النانو في عالم الصيدله واسعة الاستخدام بدءا من طرق انتاج الدواء ومرورا بوسائل حفظه وانتهاء بكيفية اعطائه للمريض في هيئه تتفوق بمراحل على الطرق الحاليه . تقنية النانو تجاوزت اليوم الابحاث ووضعت اول خطوات العلم للاستفاده من هذه التقنيه في انتاج افضل للغذاء وتنقية الماء وكل ما يتعلق بالانسان .*​


----------

